
MinimaLT: Minimal-latency Networking Through Better Security [pdf] - m0nastic
http://cr.yp.to/tcpip/minimalt-20130522.pdf
======
ableal
Worth a look (authors include D.J. Bernstein):

 _We describe here MinimaLT, a secure network protocol which delivers
protected data on the rst packet of a typical client-server connection.
MinimaLT provides substantial protections and is extraordinarily simple to con
figure and use. In particular, it provides cryptographic authentication of
servers and users; encryption of communication; simplicity of protocol,
implementation, and con guration; clean IP-address mobility; and DoS
protections"_

~~~
mrmekon
If I hadn't seen DJB's name on this, I would have read the abstract and
thought "bullshit!" Now I just assume it's the most brilliant protocol ever
written, and the source code is completely illegible :D

------
Historiopode
While I lack the skill set to fully appreciate the paper, I must say that it
is very refreshing to see innovative proposals on this kind of all-important
foundational elements.

These are the kind of submissions that make HN worth visiting, for all its
problems. ;)

------
tmoertel
One more important tidbit from the paper:

 _We plan to soon release Ethos_ [experimental robust-security OS] _and our
Linux MinimaLT implementation as open source software._

~~~
aidenn0
<http://www.ethos-os.org/index.html>

------
dfc
Does anyone know why there is no affiliation listed for djb? Did he retire?

(Side note: I am not sure why it was downvoted, I apologize if my question is
offensive/problematic for people. )

~~~
lvh
It is provided, just typeset weirdly. UIC is centered between the first four
authors (Petullo, Zhang, Solworth, Bernstein). AFAIK all four of those are at
UIC :)

According to the author's own website[1], his position at UIC is ongoing, as
well.

[1]: <http://cr.yp.to/positions.html>

